# Planning a mci Drill



## emt junkie (Oct 13, 2011)

I am in the process of planning an MCI incident for kinda like a grand finale for a Basic Class.  Not a graded event.  this event will be after all their clinicals and written tests.  This would be kinda like the icing on the cake kinda a fun way to end the class on the last day.  The students will not know anything about this drill until that night upon coming to class and having a tone drop.

My questions for you guys here is any ideas of scenarios that worked and did not work.  How did your students feel about the scenarios?  DId they learn from there them?  Did they gain more confidence by doing this?

Just some back ground we are in a rural area with a major interstate running through town with also a set of RR tracks that is highly used.  Nearest er about 30 minutes away.  I am looking for some good ideas to use as a scenario for the class to have multiple pts if possible.

Thanks in advance for any helpful info you can give.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 13, 2011)

*Decide if it is for teaching or for fun.*

If it isn't for fun, skip the artistic (paint and latex) moulage.

How about a van or minivan full of high school drama students was hit at a RR crossing and it was knocked about, with ejections, walking wounded, and entrapments? Hold the HAZMAT.


----------



## Medic One (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been involved with MCI Drill
Plans over the past 20yrs. One of the easiest things to do is use that is low cost are stuffed animals. We would tag the problem with the patient (stuffed Animal) and the. Just throw them around an area to simulate an MCI. They have to do primary triage set up treatment transport sectors yada yada yada and actually move the patients to appropriate areas and simulate transport. It is easy fun and a good way to have an MCI and save money.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 14, 2011)

Why use stuffed animals when you can get humans for free, who can talk, yell, scream, cry, fight, wonder off, etc.?



Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 14, 2011)

EMT junkie, what kind of agency/department are you?

Are your students part of your department or just random people taking a class?

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Medic One (Oct 14, 2011)

The stuffed animals would be used during the table top or in house dry run through prior to the outdoor actual MCI drill


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 16, 2011)

*I saw 1/4 inch ply victims once*

You have to search for them, they are FLAT, black-painted cut out silhouettes with a condition tag fixed to them.


----------



## emt junkie (Oct 18, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> EMT junkie, what kind of agency/department are you?
> 
> Are your students part of your department or just random people taking a class?
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



This for a Basic class, mostly random people.   Just try to create a fun event that they can use the skills they learned through out class.  May be MCI isnt the right thing but really want a mulitple persons event.

I really like the idea mentioned above with the van and RR crossing.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 18, 2011)

*If it is for fun, use moulage.*

Face painting makes the party, no?

You will need some way to fake the location, though. A railroad will not allow you to use their right of way like that, and it would not be safe. Maybe make that a speeding gravel truck at an intersection?


----------

